# какой марки микрофон вы используете для подзвучки баяна



## spawellness (4 Сен 2013)

Какой микрофон можно использовать для подзвучки правой клавиатуры пятирядного баяна. Марка? Цена? Где можно купить в Москве. Олег Пвлович


----------



## lutchak_vasya (4 Сен 2013)

Лично я пользуюсь:
AKG PW-45 Instrumental Set-ISM - БАЗА
AKG C 516 ML - Микрофон
Покупал на этом сайте: 
http://www.musik-produktiv.de/akg-c-516-ml.html
http://www.musik-produktiv.de/akg-pw-45-instrumental-set-ism.html
Его работой доволен.


----------



## Ghelios (7 Сен 2013)

Тоже пользуюсь акэгэшкой, никаких притензий!


----------



## stepanch (8 Сен 2013)

http://www.tiendamusicasa.es/musicasa/Item/MIC_ONO_AKG_C3000_this.aspx
Озвучивали детский конкурс - просто шикарно


----------



## Valah (8 Сен 2013)

Я долгое время пользовался системой Beyerdynamic (в Москве наверняка продаются в специализированных магазинах). Недавно приобрел микрофонную систему MusicTech MP3 с микрофонами seenheiser (привезли из Италии). Оба микрофона хороши! AKG - тоже отличный вариант!))


----------



## pesok (12 Авг 2016)

Valah писал:


> Я долгое время пользовался системой Beyerdynamic (в Москве наверняка продаются в специализированных магазинах). Недавно приобрел микрофонную систему MusicTech MP3 с микрофонами seenheiser (привезли из Италии). Оба микрофона хороши! AKG - тоже отличный вариант!))


----------



## gera-alex (12 Авг 2016)

Я использую петличку SHURE BLX14E/PG30 K3E.


----------

